# What is File Number (FSW)?



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

hi,

What is file number? If it is file number is allotted , is it mean that application has been approved by CIO and is within cap?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You submit your application and when you receive the acknowledgement of receipt letter you will reveive the file number (to be used with all future communications).

If the cap has been reached before your application, you should receive the entire submission package back.


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you JGK.


----------

